# You should have done it.



## SaritaSarang

Necesito saber como traducir la frase:  You should have done it. 
Mi intento eseberías haberlo hecho...  


Esta bien dicho?   Y alguien me puede dar mas ejemplos usando deber y haber en el pasado?    Gracias


----------



## ivanovic77

Correcto. "Deberías haberlo hecho."


----------



## vbergen

Creo que _deberías haberlo hecho_ es correcto


----------



## SaritaSarang

Muchas gracias. Es lo que pense, pero a veces tengo dudas.


----------



## micafe

SaritaSarang said:


> Necesito saber como traducir la frase: You should have done it.
> Mi intento eseberías haberlo hecho...
> 
> Esta bien dicho? Y alguien me puede dar mas ejemplos usando deber y haber en el pasado? Gracias


 
Sí, está bien dicho pero en vez de la carita verde debe haber una *'d'* .


----------



## zumac

SaritaSarang said:


> Necesito saber como traducir la frase: You should have done it.
> Mi intento eseberías haberlo hecho...
> 
> 
> Esta bien dicho? Y alguien me puede dar mas ejemplos usando deber y haber en el pasado? Gracias


"Deberías haberlo hecho" --- is fine.

You could also say: "Lo debieras de haber hecho",
which I prefer.

Saludos.


----------



## SaritaSarang

:0   Oh my, jajaja.   gracias


----------



## ivanovic77

"Lo debieras de haber..."??? Not very common in Spanish.


----------



## SaritaSarang

A mi me gusta  " deberias haberlo hecho",  porque es más cómodo y facil para decir.   pero es solamente mi preferencia.


----------



## zumac

ivanovic77 said:


> "Lo debieras de haber..."??? Not very common in Spanish. I actually can say that that's incorrect, grammatically speaking.


You're entitled to your opinion.
I'll consult an authority, and get back to you.

Saludos.


----------



## outkast

ivanovic77 said:


> "Lo debieras de haber..."??? Not very common in Spanish. I actually can say that that's incorrect, grammatically speaking.



 Whether it´s common or not is irrelevant.  But if it´s incorrect, could you please explain why?


----------



## ivanovic77

The imperfect tense of the *subjunctive* mood in a plain conditional sentence? That's weird. Please, let's don't mislead Spanish students, they just want easy rules and common speaking phrases.

We should discuss this issue in other forums.


----------



## outkast

ivanovic77 said:


> The imperfect tense of the *subjunctive* mood in a plain conditional sentence? That's weird. Please, let's don't mislead Spanish students, they just want easy rules and common speaking.
> 
> We should discuss this issue in other forums.


Could you take it to the Grammar forum and explain it please?


----------



## SaritaSarang

If someone thinks that something is not commonly used, they have every right to say that, and by all means should. I would like to know if a phrase im saying is common or not.


----------



## aguacate

Man I wish I still had my ultimate spanish grammar reference by John Butt.  Debieras is accepted for deberias in this case (and a lot of other ones too), depending on the region I suppose.

Actually, more commonly I hear "Hubieras hecho...", although I'm sure it's not perfectly correct.  Definitely my favorite way to say it.

One more that I also like:  "Debiste hacer"... O "debiste haber hecho"...


----------



## gabyotita

Yes, it is correct, and I think it's the best way too, although you can use both (hubieras hecho, and deberías de haber hecho)


----------



## ivanovic77

aguacate said:


> Debieras is accepted for deberias in this case (and a lot of other ones too), depending on the region I suppose.


 
I know that, but I still think it's not very common, even in Mexico. You can look it up through Google, entering both sentences using quotation marks. "Debería haber" gives back 1.550.000 results in Google Spain and the same (1.550.000) in Google Mexico, from which 46.900 results belong to pages from Mexico. However, "Debiera de haber" gives back only 9.680 results in Google Spain, and the same in Google Mexico (I suppose both search engines share the same database), and only 95 results belong to pages from Mexico. *95*! A person well versed in search engines knows what does that mean.

Yeah, I know it will be said that search engines are biased to the Spanish-Argentinian side, but I found remarkable that there existed only 95 results taken out from Mexican pages.

Anyway, I'm going to edit my previous post where I said that perhaps was grammatically incorrect, since it is not.


----------



## cyano

Mirad lo que la RAE dice sobre "debería de": forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=594546&postcount=21 (dice que no es correcto).


----------



## Bridgita

SaritaSarang said:


> Muchas gracias. Es lo que pense, pero a veces tengo dudas.


 
Should this be " Es lo que pensaba" en vez de "pensé"?"


----------



## micafe

cyano said:


> Mirad lo que la RAE dice sobre "debería de": forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=594546&postcount=21 (dice que no es correcto).


 
*'Debe de'* no es incorrecto. Se usa en otro contexto, no en el que es tema de este hilo.


----------



## ivanovic77

Bridgita said:


> Should this be " Es lo que pensaba" en vez de "pensé"?"


 
Both are right. In Spain is more common to say "es lo que pensaba", though.


----------



## cyano

micafe said:


> *'Debería de'* no es incorrecto. Se usa en otro contexto, no en el que es tema de este hilo.


Hola. ¿Podrías darme un ejemplo de cómo se puede usar "debería de" de manera correcta? (¡Ojo que no estoy hablando de "*debe* de"!) Gracias.


----------



## micafe

cyano said:


> Hola. ¿Podrías darme un ejemplo de cómo se puede usar "debería de" de manera correcta? (¡Ojo que no estoy hablando de "*debe* de"!) Gracias.


 
Ya corregí mi error. No me refería a 'debería de' sino a 'debe de'. Me disculpo.


----------



## zumac

zumac said:


> You're entitled to your opinion.
> I'll consult an authority, and get back to you.
> Saludos.


 
Asunto sobre "debieras", "debieras de", "deberías", "deberías de"

Por fin logré consultar el asunto con una persona que tiene un doctorado en lingüística española, dedicada a la docencia, escritura e investigación de la lengua española.

Siendo americano, mi preparación en la gramática española es limitada, y espero que haya interpretado bien a esta persona para poderles ofrecer sus aclaraciones.

DEBIERAS y DEBERÍAS son de diferentes tiempos.
DEBIERAS es pretérito de subjuntivo
DEBERÍAS es postpretérito
DEBERÍAS implica una posibilidad más lejana que DEBIERAS.

La preposición DE, en "debieras de" y "deberías de", no necesariamente es facultativa (voluntaria), aunque mucha gente así lo usa.

La diferencia entre "debieras" y "debieras de" o entre "deberías" y "deberías de" es la siguiente:

"debieras" o "deberías" implica obligación.
"debieras de" o "deberías de" implica suposición.

El uso de "debieras" en vez de "deberías", está aceptable.

Entonces, regresando a la traducción que hice originalmente:
Inglés: You should have done it.
Español: Lo debieras de haber hecho.

Aunque no hubo más contexto, parece que el inglés está indicando obligacíón y no suposición.

Por lo tanto, mi traducción debiera haber sido: "Lo debieras haber hecho" o "Debieras haberlo hecho", omitiendo la preposición DE.

Les doy las gracias a todos, en especial a los que ya me habían indicado algunas de estas reglas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## zumac

cyano said:


> Hola. ¿Podrías darme un ejemplo de cómo se puede usar "debería de" de manera correcta? (¡Ojo que no estoy hablando de "*debe* de"!) Gracias.


Ya que ha sido aclarado que cuando se pone la preposición DE después de "debería", implica suposición, entonces un ejemplo sería:

Pedro, ¿cuantas becerras hay en ese corral?

Pues debería de haber unas cien.

Saludos.


----------



## ivanovic77

Muchas gracias por consultarlo zumac, es una aportación muy valiosa. He tomado buena nota de ello.


----------



## cyano

zumac said:


> Ya que ha sido aclarado que cuando se pone la preposición DE después de "debería", implica suposición, entonces un ejemplo sería:
> 
> Pedro, ¿cuantas becerras hay en ese corral?
> 
> Pues debería de haber unas cien.
> 
> Saludos.


Sin ganas de rizar el rizo aún más , ¿la respuesta no debería haber sido "Pues *debe de* haber unas cien"? De no ser así, no veo la diferencia entre "debe de" y "debería de", y como dije anteriormente, por lo que he leído sobre "debería de" (lo cual también se aplicaría a "debiera de") me parece que no se considera una construcción gramaticalmente correcta.


----------



## zumac

cyano said:


> Sin ganas de rizar el rizo aún más , ¿la respuesta no debería haber sido "Pues *debe de* haber unas cien"? De no ser así, no veo la diferencia entre "debe de" y "debería de", y como dije anteriormente, por lo que he leído sobre "debería de" (lo cual también se aplicaría a "debiera de") me parece que no se considera una construcción gramaticalmente correcta.


A mi en lo personal, "debe de" es una suposición más fuerte, o sea, más cercana. En inglés sería "must be". Sin embargo, "debería de" es una suposición que implica una posibilidad más lejana. En inglés sería "should be" o "could be".

Lo que dices que "debiera de" no se considera una construcción gramaticalmente correcta, estás equivocado pues lo he consultado con varias autoridades, lo cual lo he documentado en un mensaje en este hilo ayer. También lo consulté en un hilo aquí en el foro de Gramática llamado "Lo debieras de haber hecho", donde aceptaron dicha construcción.

Lo que estuvo mal fué que yo usé "debieras de", que implica suposición, para una obligación en vez de haber usado solo "debieras". El uso que yo le di está mal, pero independientemente la construcción está bien cuando se usa para una suposición.

Saludos.


----------



## cyano

zumac said:


> A mi en lo personal, "debe de" es una suposición más fuerte, o sea, más cercana. En inglés sería "must be". Sin embargo, "debería de" es una suposición que implica una posibilidad más lejana. En inglés sería "should be" o "could be".
> 
> Lo que dices que "debiera de" no se considera una construcción gramaticalmente correcta, estás equivocado pues lo he consultado con varias autoridades, lo cual lo he documentado en un mensaje en este hilo ayer. También lo consulté en un hilo aquí en el foro de Gramática llamado "Lo debieras de haber hecho", donde aceptaron dicha construcción.
> 
> Lo que estuvo mal fué que yo usé "debieras de", que implica suposición, para una obligación en vez de haber usado solo "debieras". El uso que yo le di está mal, pero independientemente la construcción está bien cuando se usa para una suposición.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola. Gracias por tu respuesta, pero la verdad sigo sin estar convencido de que "debería de" y "debiera de" sean construcciones gramaticalmente correctas, principalmente por lo que he leído aquí y también por lo que se dijo en el otro hilo (por ejemplo, en este mensaje de Jellby).
Aquí pongo la respuesta que dio la RAE cuando alguien le hizo una consulta sobre este mismo tema:

_En el caso de emplear el verbo DEBER en condicional (debería), la interpretación de este verbo __se reduce* a una sola posibilidad*__, esto es, a aquella que denota obligación, y por tanto, no debe figurar la preposición DE._


----------



## cyano

Acabo de encontrar esto también en el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas:

*a) deber *+ infinitivo*.* Denota obligación: _«Debo cumplir con mi misión»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). Con este sentido, la norma culta rechaza hoy el uso de la preposición _de_ ante el infinitivo:  _«Debería de haber más sitios donde aparcar sin tener que pagar por ello»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.4.94).


----------



## zumac

cyano said:


> Hola. Gracias por tu respuesta, pero la verdad sigo sin estar convencido de que "debería de" y "debiera de" sean construcciones gramaticalmente correctas, principalmente por lo que he leído aquí y también por lo que se dijo en el otro hilo (por ejemplo, en este mensaje de Jellby).
> Aquí pongo la respuesta que dio la RAE cuando alguien le hizo una consulta sobre este mismo tema:
> 
> _En el caso de emplear el verbo DEBER en condicional (debería), la interpretación de este verbo __se reduce* a una sola posibilidad*__, esto es, a aquella que denota obligación, y por tanto, no debe figurar la preposición DE._


Estimado Cyano,

En el primer "link" con "aqui" haces referencia a algún hilo de Word Reference. A mi en lo particular no tiene ningún peso (has no credence) las conclusiones a las que se pudieron haber llegado en un hilo del pasado. Considero que es muy peligroso tomar conclusiones ad hoc de esa manera.

El otro "link" de Jellby, ya lo ví, está correcto, y corregí mi mensaje correspondiente.

Un favor, encuéntrame el siguiente texto en la RAE, y regálame un "link".

_En el caso de emplear el verbo DEBER en condicional (debería), la interpretación de este verbo se reduce* a una sola posibilidad*, esto es, a aquella que denota obligación, y por tanto, no debe figurar la preposición DE._

Sospecho que alguien le aplicó "editorial liberties" a este texto antes de presentarlo.

Gracias y saludos..... Zumac


----------



## cyano

Estimado Zumac:

Aquí pongo de nuevo el enlace al post en el que aparece el párrafo mencionado arriba: www.forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=594546&postcount=21

Como verás (si no has visto ya), viene de una consulta que hizo una usuaria de WordReference (Mita de Chile) con respecto al tema de "debería de".
Si piensas que ella puede haber aplicado algunos _editorial liberties_ al texto antes de presentarlo, no sé qué decirte, pero lo único que yo hice era subrayar y poner en negrita la frase *una sola posibilidad*.

Si sospechas que quizás se hayan hecho _editorial liberties_ también al texto que cité en mi último mensaje, te recomiendo ir a la página del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas (http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/) y hacer una búsqueda con la palabra "deber", ya que no es posible vincular directamente a las entradas de ese diccionario.

Saludos.


----------



## robjh22

Has anyone suggested: "Lo hubieras debido hecho"? I translated it this way for years and everyone told me it was correct, but I finally realized that no one in the world says it that way except me. I guess they were being polite. Similar problem is "you could have done it," which I always translated as "tu lo hubieras podido hecho." Not wrong, but no one says that.

Back to " should have done it," I commonly hear it as "lo hubieras hecho" in conversation, which is surely wrong but idiomatic.


----------



## sound shift

El manual de gramática que tengo dice que _you should have done it _se traduce como _debiste hacerlo._ ¡La verdad que me hago un lío!


----------



## micafe

> "Lo hubieras debido hecho"





> "tu lo hubieras podido hecho"


 
No he seguido totalmente el hilo, pero estas dos frases son totalmente *incorrectas*.


----------



## mnewcomb71

Hubieras debido hacerlo


----------



## Southropia

mnewcomb71 said:


> Hubieras debido hacerlo



Me parece mal

Debieras haberlo hecho


----------



## mnewcomb71

Por qué te parece mal?  Es que suena mal?


----------



## Southropia

Ademas que suena muy mal, debe haber una explicacion academica formal y rigurosa que no tengo ahora a mi alcance...prometo buscarla y compartirla con Uds.


----------



## zumac

cyano said:


> Estimado Zumac:
> 
> Aquí pongo de nuevo el enlace al post en el que aparece el párrafo mencionado arriba: www.forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=594546&postcount=21
> 
> Como verás (si no has visto ya), viene de una consulta que hizo una usuaria de WordReference (Mita de Chile) con respecto al tema de "debería de".
> Si piensas que ella puede haber aplicado algunos _editorial liberties_ al texto antes de presentarlo, no sé qué decirte, pero lo único que yo hice era subrayar y poner en negrita la frase *una sola posibilidad*.
> 
> Si sospechas que quizás se hayan hecho _editorial liberties_ también al texto que cité en mi último mensaje, te recomiendo ir a la página del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas (http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/) y hacer una búsqueda con la palabra "deber", ya que no es posible vincular directamente a las entradas de ese diccionario.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Estimado Cyano,

No he consultado el link de WordReference que propones, pues estoy buscando definiciones oficiales.

Consulté DEBER en la RAE y también en el link del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas que sugeriste.

Sin darle más vueltas al asunto, después de analizar todas las reglas, he llegado a la siguiente conclusión:

DEBER DE se puede usar únicamente para SUPOSICIÓN, aunque también se acepta solo DEBER para SUPOSICIÓN.

La forma DEBER DE no se puede usar para OBLIGACIÓN.

No creo que tenga más vuelta de hoja.

Gracias por todas tus aportaciones.

Saludos..... Zumac


----------



## Southropia

zumac said:


> Estimado Cyano,
> 
> No he consultado el link de WordReference que propones, pues estoy buscando definiciones oficiales.
> 
> Consulté DEBER en la RAE y también en el link del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas que sugeriste.
> 
> Sin darle más vueltas al asunto, después de analizar todas las reglas, he llegado a la siguiente conclusión:
> 
> DEBER DE se puede usar únicamente para SUPOSICIÓN, aunque también se acepta solo DEBER para SUPOSICIÓN.
> 
> La forma DEBER DE no se puede usar para OBLIGACIÓN. al contrario señala obligacion, debiera indica estar supeditado a algo, condicionado a algo
> 
> No creo que tenga más vuelta de hoja.
> 
> Gracias por todas tus aportaciones.
> 
> Saludos..... Zumac


----------



## robjh22

Las sugerencias a continuacíon fueran las mías y reconozco ahora el problema:

Tu lo hubieras debido hecho
Tu lo hubieras podido hecho

Un problema obvio es que "debido" debe seguirse por un infinitivo.

Pero no veo lo malo de "hubieras debido hacer" ni lo de "hubieras podido poder."

La critica de "No suena bien" no me satisface como objeción.  Fijense que, en ingles, "It is I" no suena bien tampoco, pero es correcto, igual que "it is we."

Pero el español es no más mi pasatiempo; no pretendo ser profesional, y por eso yo les cedo la palabra, estimados colegas (colegos?).


----------



## Southropia

robjh22 said:


> Las sugerencias a continuacíon fueran las mías y reconozco ahora el problema:
> 
> Tu lo hubieras debido hecho
> Tu lo hubieras podido hecho
> 
> Un problema obvio es que "debido" debe seguirse por un infinitivo.
> 
> Pero no veo lo malo de "hubieras debido hacer" ni lo de "hubieras podido poder."
> 
> La critica de "No suena bien" no me satisface como objeción.  Fijense que, en ingles, "It is I" no suena bien tampoco, pero es correcto, igual que "it is we."
> 
> Pero el español es no más mi pasatiempo; no pretendo ser profesional, y por eso yo les cedo la palabra, estimados colegas (colegos?).




Señalé algunos post atrás:  *"Además que suena muy mal, debe haber una explicación académica formal y rigurosa que no tengo ahora a mi alcance...prometo buscarla y compartirla con Uds.".*...aún no la encuentro!!

Colegas no tiene género, se aplica indistintamente a femenino o masculino  (colegos)


----------



## zumac

Southropia,

Hago referencia al siguiente comentario que hiciste sobre mi mensaje anterior:

"La forma DEBER DE no se puede usar para OBLIGACIÓN. al contrario señala obligacion, debiera indica estar supeditado a algo, condicionado a algo."

Perdón, pero estás equivocado. DEBER DE no señala obligación, sino suposición. Esto lo tengo clarísimo después de haber consultado a la RAE y a una persona con doctorado en lingüística de la lengua española.

Te invito a que hagas unas consultas más profundas para que también te quede claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Southropia

Efectivamente es como señalas zumac, tienes toda la razón, *“deber de”* indica suposición y corresponde a la perífrasis de duda o probabilidad, una de las perífrasis modales del verbo mas frecuentes del idioma español.
Por otra parte he buscado y rebuscado las formas 
*"hubieras debido hacer" * y  *"hubieras podido poder"* 
y no logro encontrar error alguno, como ya lo indicó robjh22, no obstante me resultan extrañas, especialmente la última.
 Muchas gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## robjh22

"Por otra parte he buscado y rebuscado las formas 
*"hubieras debido hacer" * y  *"hubieras podido poder"* 
y _no logro encontrar error alguno." 

_Pues, siga rebuscando. LOL.

En serio, si te resulta extraño, no me hace raro, porque suena extraño tambien a todos mis amigos hispanohablantes con quien he consultado. Yo no sé de donde saqué esta forma ... lo más probable de un tomo del 17 siglo.

Respeto tus instintos, y por eso he borrado esta "conjugación" (si merece el nombre) de mi cerebro. A ver si ""debiste haberlo hecho" Y "pudiste haberlo hecho" se pega!


----------



## zumac

Southropia said:


> Efectivamente es como señalas zumac, tienes toda la razón, *“deber de”* indica suposición y corresponde a la perífrasis de duda o probabilidad, una de las perífrasis modales del verbo mas frecuentes del idioma español.
> Por otra parte he buscado y rebuscado las formas
> *"hubieras debido hacer" *y *"hubieras podido poder"*
> y no logro encontrar error alguno, como ya lo indicó robjh22, no obstante me resultan extrañas, especialmente la última.
> Muchas gracias por la aclaración.


Gracias a ti por responder.

Lo de *"hubieras debido hacer" *y *"hubieras podido poder"* 
la verdad es que ya no me quiero meter. Bastante discusión he tenido con lo de 
"Lo debieras haber hecho."
 
Saludos.


----------

